# Shocked, stunned and slightly numb!



## Lazy Leo

Well girls, as some of you know from my journal I got my :bfp: while the site was down. I got two really clear pink lines really quick on Sunday morning. I've waited till now to 'announce' it as I've only just broken the news to my OH. It's starting to sink in now I think :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations - great news!!

:happydance:


----------



## HAYS

congrats hun
xxxx


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations,that is wonderful news. Have a great 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Thanks FunnyBunny, Hays & Dee.


----------



## nicola647

OMG OMG OMG - WOW im so pleased for u Nic - Congratulations to both of u - wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :bfp:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh wow! Wow! again ... oh and wow! yet again.

I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you. Your little name has been one of the ones
I have longed to see "in lights". I really am very, very happy to read about your wonderful news.

*CONGRATULATIONS* to you both.

:flower:​


----------



## Amanda

Yay!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://bestsmileys.com/cheering/5.gif

Congratulations Nic!!! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

I'll say it again - Yay! :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Nicola, Vickie, Amanda - thank you all so much. I can't believe this day here. I truly hope its a sticky bean.


----------



## Beltane

Hooray and congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Tishimouse said:


> Oh wow! Wow! again ... oh and wow! yet again.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you. Your little name has been one of the ones
> I have longed to see "in lights". I really am very, very happy to read about your wonderful news.
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS* to you both.
> 
> :flower:​


Aww Tish, you'll make me cry. You are so incredibly sweet and thoughtful, we've got to see your name up here so soon. Hope the studying is going well xxx


----------



## polo_princess

YAAAAAAY congrats sweetie!!


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, congrats, so pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jolyn

Woohooo - so happy for u hun xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## maz

yippee - congratulations hun


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:
Hunni thats fantastic news!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## cinderella08

That is so wonderful Nic - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Welcome to the 1st trimester!!!


----------



## insomnimama

YAYYYYYY! Good job Mr. Storky (notice I have lost all cynicism), keep 'em coming!


----------



## Carley

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## superp123

Hey you!! So excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance: Just had to add the- didn't I tell ya??? LOL Congrats sweetie and I'll be seeing you in first tri. :hugs::hugs:
P


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/19.gif


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Michy

Congrats hunni, am so happy for ya xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Thank you all so much! I'm slowly getting used to the idea, but I still don't think it will be absolutely real till hubby and I are together in person and can chat about it. I'm praying little applepip stays happily lodged in mum's tummy for the next 8 months xx


----------



## Carolina

thats amazing congratulations! im so pleased for you yipee!!:happydance:


----------



## Samo

yay! COngrats Nic :) :happydance: see you in 1st tri forums hun!!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats honey x


----------



## sammie18

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats


----------



## MrsP

congratulations x


----------



## biteable

congrats hunni,wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh my giddy aunt Nic thats wonderful news!!!!!

:hug:

Sending you lots of sticky :dust: and wishing you a H&H 9 months.
xx


----------



## mrscookie

wooo wooo woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! congrats!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrixieLox

Am so so so happy for you hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! Fab news! :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news Nic, I am sooooooooooooooo pleased for you honey bunch 

:hug:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Yay..:D
Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:
xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

To everyone who has posted on here - thank you so very much indeed. It's lovely to see so many people taking time out to say congrats - it means an awful lot to me. :hug: to all of you xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your :bfp:!!! :hugs:


----------



## Farie

So very very happy for you


----------



## wishing4ababy

oh my god! i can't believe i missed this one! Congratulations hun. did you do anything different this month? :hug::hug: Have a happy and healthy 9 months hun. :hug:


----------



## Carley

That's fantastic https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Belle

:yipee: congrats hun. xx


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats and hope everything has been going well for you xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

